# Mini HDMI Problem



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I connected my new Mini up that I received from TiVo. seems to be working OK, except when I turn on the TV, there is a black screen. rebooting makes the Tivo screen come on. Seems to be a HDMI handshake problem? This is the same location, TV, and cables that a Premier XL was, with never any problems.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Well, you don't indicate what model of TV, so............


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Why would it matter if the premier was happy /


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Instead of rebooting try changing inputs on the TV and then changing back. That should re-initiate the handshake. If that doesn't work then it has to be something else.


----------



## Ruby (Oct 22, 2003)

Are you sure the Mini hasn't just turned off the video on the HDMI? I experienced that but there was a message to select the TiVo button. I guess you didn't get that message.

Worth a try.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah the default for the Mini is not to drop to live TV like a Premiere. It goes to a sort of screen saver screen with a bug that moves around the screen saying to press TiVo or Live TV.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

There is also a "resolution" button on the bottom of the Mini that might fix the problem if it is some kind of incompatible resolution after doing the HDMI handshake.


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

the TV input switching. I've tried the resolution button on the Tivo. And I've tried it on another TV, and it works. So why doesn't it work on the Qualia, where the premier worked before?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

spinhar1 said:


> the TV input switching. I've tried the resolution button on the Tivo. And I've tried it on another TV, and it works. So why doesn't it work on the Qualia, where the premier worked before?


Perhaps it's time to contact TiVo with that question. If nothing else they might offer to send you a component video and audio breakout cable for free to resolve the issue.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Just for grins try with a different HDMI cable if you have one... worth a shot.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

This may be a dumb question, but somewhat related, but I have a computer monitor that has an HDMI input. I can connect the Mini to it if I wanted to via the HDMI cable, right? I mean, the display doesn't _have_ to be a TV, right?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Depends on if the monitor has speakers.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Also depends if that pc monitor is hdcp compliant. Many aren't for plain pc monitors to save costs.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

dmk1974 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but somewhat related, but I have a computer monitor that has an HDMI input. I can connect the Mini to it if I wanted to via the HDMI cable, right? I mean, the display doesn't _have_ to be a TV, right?


I have one Mini connected to my computer monitor via HDMI so I can use the monitor's PIP function.

So far, so good.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

I had HDMI handshake problems when going back and forth between the Mini and a Series 3 on the same input of a Samsung TV. When you unplug the HDMI and then plug it back into the Mini the handshake doesn't re-establish. I had to pull the power to the Mini to get a picture back.

That's more or less normal behavior for a lot of HDMI connections, but the Series 3 plugs and unplugs repeatedly with no problems.


----------



## Kevin D42 (Nov 7, 2009)

I had a similar problem with a Sceptre TV (cheapo TV). I found then when I enabled the 480i and 480p video options on the Mini in addition to the default 720p, the HDCP issue disappeared.

My unverified theory is that the additional video mode options cause a handshake which would not happen otherwise.

Good Luck


----------

